# Quick Randall RH100 question.



## 7stringDemon (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey guys,

My friend is a huge Dime/Pantera fan so he wants to get an RH100. However, he's not the best with guitar stuff so I'm doing a bit of research for him. 

Anyway, how buzzy is the RH100 head? I expect a bit like any head on the planet but is it more or less than the average solid state? And can it be removed by a simple noise gate? I've never had a solid state of my own so I'm not really sure. 

Also, just for shuts and giggles, what are some other used amps in the price range that will get him a meaty, death metal tone as well as that good ol' Far Beyond Driven tone? 

He's open to anything that sounds heavy. I recommended the 5150 but he wasn't a huge fan. He liked the Triple X more. Hmm. . . He should just get one if those. 

Oh we'll, thanks guys!

Oh! Side note, he plays in Drop B.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 7, 2013)

Those early RH heads reminds me of a tone similar to Mid-later Pantera. He may like it.



And if it gets too noisy, just get a used Boss NS-2 for like $50.

Another amp I'd recommend is the new Randall RG1503 (or RG1003 when it comes out). The 3rd channel of the amp is like a higher gain version of the RG100ES that Dime used. Plus, the guy that designed the Warhead designed this amp.


----------



## WarMachine (Feb 7, 2013)

If he really wants the dime tone without a ton of pedals, eq's etc i'd suggest getting a Dime amp. One of my band mates buddies leaves one at their pad and when we do any last minute set runs i jam through it, trust me, it _*sounds like dime!!*_ Provided, just like any other signature amp, if you can't play it like the sig dude, then you'll be disappointed. Every time i play through that thing i daze off playing the solo's to floods and walk haha.


----------



## Basti (Feb 7, 2013)

I've got an RH150 (which I can only assume isn't all that different) and long story short, I'd recommend it for anyone who loves high-gain stuff, particularly if they like Pantera, and even more so if they tune low (I'm in Bb on a 7). It really shines in its lows, plus it's very bedroom-friendly. 
Gotta say I've heard good things about Dime amplification too, much less cheesy than you'd expect from something like that...unlike the guitars


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 7, 2013)

The RH100 and RH150 are quite different.


----------



## Wookieslayer (Feb 7, 2013)

Depending on how cheap that RH100 is, I'd say look for an RH200 instead. The amp sounds good but it really needs all the headroom it can get and the RH200 will be sufficient for most jams / shows, that is if the other guitarist isn't burying him with a higher wattage amp.

You won't NEED a noise gate for the RH series amps but I would definitely recommend a used NS-2 or ISP Decimator. Under a lot of gain the RH200 I had hissed like hell, so much that I let the other guitarist use my Decimator and I just ran my guitar straight to the input on my 300w Randall Titan. 

With all that said... unless the deal for the RH100 is $150 or less... I wouldn't bother. If your buddy insists on Randall tone, I'd recommend looking used for a better Randall or just wait until the new RG1503h or RG3003h amps are available. But if he's looking now, definitely look for a Peavey XXX amp because that should blow all these SS heads mentioned away  You won't get the "Dime" / Randall tone, but you can get close if you play with the treble and scoop the mids... also it has ridiculous amounts of gain


----------



## MetalAddict23 (Apr 25, 2014)

I own a rh100 and recently picked up a 5150. Imo the randall slays it, the 5150 seemed more fizzy and loose to me. If he wants dimes tone grab the randall its also uber cheap vs other options.


----------



## Serenity (Apr 26, 2014)

If you're going for Randall's go for the RG's or Century's. And don't be put off by guys who say tubes kill solid states, one is not better than the other, it's just a different flavor. Plenty of great bands have used SS amps. I love my SS rig and have no intention of trading it for tubes.


----------



## karjim (Apr 26, 2014)

I own an RH100 RH200 and 5150 III
The RH100 has not enough power to play un micced with a deaf drummer.
The RH200 has just enough power with Master at 6. Above that the amp goes crazy with a huge hiss and lacks his balls. 
You can t find these basterds really really cheap...I bought mine for 200$ and I sold the RH100 for 130$.
Btw you can dial a 5150III for a dime sound but the randall will give instantly this particular agression flavor in high mids...The ears drill machine


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 26, 2014)

Oh hey I remember this thread.


----------



## karjim (Apr 26, 2014)

Now we wait for 2 years more


----------

